# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Added a Fine Piece of Gear to Tackle

## COWBOYSURVIVAL

A local bait shops owner makes these, hard to come by though! I finally was able to score one! Beautiful workmanship, inspiring me to get after some pan fish!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

That's sweet....you aren't gonna put that in the water are you...?

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

No, it is a cricket cage...It is 100% cypress with stainless wire covered with nylon mesh, aluminum handle....It'll be hard to put crickets in, but I intend to do just that!

----------


## hunter63

Y'all have some big crickets down there, that need a cage that big......LOL
Congrats man, still looking good.

----------


## tnrick55

wow beautiful piece of gear.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> wow beautiful piece of gear.


Thanks, I plan to enjoy it!

----------


## welderguy

That sure beats my old coffee can all to heck, Nice looking piece of fishing gear

----------


## Lil K

That looks very promising and I'm sure it'll come in handy, where can I get one?!

----------


## Rick

That thing is beautiful.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> That looks very promising and I'm sure it'll come in handy, where can I get one?!


It took me 20 yrs. and I go to the shop weekly!

----------


## Lil K

Lucky you  :Smile: 

I'll stumble upon one sometime, probably not as good as this haha.

----------


## Billy13426

I got a cricket cage that was used at an auction online for $3 and am very happy with it.

----------

